# 12 X 8 storage plans



## Hipolito (Mar 21, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has plans for a 12 X 8 storage shed. I need a shed to store my stuff in so that i can work outta my garage. Just like everyone else i have way to much stuff. Any leads on plans would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for the help 

Hipolito


----------



## tower (Mar 23, 2010)

This is one of those Clickbank ebook things with loads of plans but they do have a free shed plan which just happens to be 8x12, they want your email adress but you can always unsubscribe. Here's the link; http://www.buildashedplans.info :thumbsup:


----------



## Hipolito (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link. Have you or anyone u know used that link? i will try it out and see how it works out for me.

Hipolito


----------



## Mary Henderson (Mar 24, 2010)

Hipolito said:


> Just wondering if anyone has plans for a 12 X 8 storage shed. I need a shed to store my stuff in so that i can work outta my garage. Just like everyone else i have way to much stuff. Any leads on plans would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for the help
> 
> Hipolito


I can't share with you any plan for building a 12 x 8 storage shed but I can only share with you some ideas. By the way, are you not considering to buy a ready-to-assemble storage shed kit? It might be helpful if you weigh first the advantages and disadvantages between building and buying. Which option would best help you save time, money and effort? I am asking this from you because I asked myself the same question when I decided to put up a storage shed on my garden. But if you already decide to build one, there are many resources online that you can search through Google aside from forums like this.
---------------
Mary Henderson is a Publisher of http://www.storagesheds360.com and is an expert on the best storage sheds to meet your needs. Visit her informative site for storage sheds, greenhouses, generators, garage shelving and cabinets.


----------

